# Crimp Pan help



## ctcdb (Oct 31, 2007)

I recently purchased a bakery and aquired some crimp pans. Unfortunatley for me, I have never seen one, much less used one before. Can anyone tell me how to use and maybe point me in the direction of correct recipes? Thanks in advance for your help. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ctcdb
can you describe them a little more?
pan


----------



## ctcdb (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought I'd add a picture (worth a thousand words and all) but the forum won't let me so....I'll try to describe

The pans are capable of baking four loaves at one time. Each loaf is round with grooves. The pan is hinged on one side creating a top and bottom. The completed product would be completely round with grooves all the way around it. Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

crap, now I really want to see them I understand your description but don't think I've seen any. sorry
pan


----------



## ctcdb (Oct 31, 2007)

you'll have to copy and past but maybe this will help 

bakerysupplies.net/items.asp?Cartld={C625C509-E5AD-42D3-A7E2-22FABD41EEVEREST4DF}&Cc=PANS%2DCRIMPED


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh, are you near Pensylvani Dutch? They appera to be Maravian loaf pans. Kind of a Christman tyrp of bread with raisins etc. Just in time.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Believe it or not I think I've seen something like that at Cracker Barrel Or was it at Le Gourmet Chef.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I've seen breads from those in stores and bakeries, they often have raisins in them as panini described, I have also seen them with grated cheese.

the spelling is Moravian if you want to google. As panini says about being just in time, you could have a Moravian Love Feast, you could google that too.

also there is an Austrian dessert (cake) that is delicious from pans very similar, called Rehrucken. When I've had it it is chocolate and almond.

It is meant to mock a saddle of venison with bones.

You see pans like that that are not quite complete spheres for the rehrucken, the complete spheres like you have being more for bread, but you could use them for rehrucken too.

For the bread, I would think you could amend a _pain de mie_ recipe if you have trouble finding authentic recipes, or seek out traditional recipes.

They look very nice, I have so many different molds as it is, but I am coveting them, especially in the quality level of the ones in the link.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

"oh, are you near Pensylvani Dutch? They appera to be Maravian loaf pans. Kind of a Christman tyrp of bread with raisins etc. Just in time."
:lol: sorry, just reread this.
and who says pain meds might make you a little fuzzy, mispell:lips:


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, I've baked with those pans before (back while living/working in PA, no less  ) We just baked the same bread dough in them that we baked in regular and pullman loaf pans....which was the samedough that we made our snowflake rolls from, as well. The only "trick" is to get a handle on the in-pan proofing (underproofed, the finished loaf won't fill the "cylinder"...overproof, and it "escapes" through the edges, having darkened crust peeking out of the sides and all 4 loaves connected by a strip of dough between each. Nothing wrong with it, as it can be trimmed down, but not as pretty...) Oh, and it helps to invert the pan when it's partly baked, to even it out. We only produced 8 loaves per day, but we did sell them everyday.


----------



## ctcdb (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks so much for all of the information. I'll try everything just to see what happens. Will let you know what I accomplish.


----------



## flourgirl00 (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you ever find a recipe for making bread in this pan? I recently acquired these pans and also don't know how to make bread in them. I am looking for recipes for cinnamon bread to be made in these pans. Thank you.


----------



## ctcdb (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry, but I never did get actual recipes for this pan. I did follow some of the suggestions given and was able to use a regular cinnamon bread recipe that worked okay.


----------



## flourgirl00 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have never used a pan with a lid before (Pain de Mie) type so I will have to play around with this round pan to see about the rise before baking.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Is this what you were looking for.. I got this pan/pans last sunday, good scrub and sanititize in dishasher and heres my first bake.... qahtan

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/november 09/102_0198.jpg

open

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/november 09/102_0204.jpg

bread

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/november 09/102_0197.jpg


----------

